# my Asian Palm Civets (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus) update loads of pics



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

just a small thread to show others how my Asian Palm Civets (Paradoxurus hermaphroditus) are doing. they are growing fast and as each day goes by getting bolder and bolder im seeing no limit to what they will try and climb/jump on. very active in parts of the day now as well as all night. still not got names for them yet.
hope you like the following piccys:
the male on my shoulder








the male on the pushchair thinking of jumping onto stairs (which it does later)








the male climbing somewere he should not of been, had to get him of it








the male outside for first time must be on a harness or he would just run








just after this one he climbs the drainpipe onto the roof lol








both of them sleeping on laptop mains supply (love it because its warm)








both sleeping in my lap (normal place when out)








now for the female being nosey








female dicing with death (winding the male rotty up)








her on the bean bag








her anoying the female bullmastiff








her with bullmastiff again shes a big softy even nipped her a few times 








them both with bullmastiff male playing with her ball








and again








and to finish up pic of there fruit bowl to give idea of daily feeding 2 xs this a day at the moment plus some bits of meat


----------



## cobe (Nov 24, 2010)

lovely photo's


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

pure beauts! love the eyes in the 3rd/4th pic down? :no1:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

cobe said:


> lovely photo's


cheers



snakelover said:


> pure beauts! love the eyes in the 3rd/4th pic down? :no1:


thanks

i forgot to add this one of them sleeping in my lap


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Gorgeous. :flrt: Soo envious of all your animals. :notworthy:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Gorgeous. :flrt: Soo envious of all your animals. :notworthy:


thank you :blush:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am in lurveee with both the palm civets and your mastiff 

I think you should call them Sid and Nancy  xx


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

brittone05 said:


> I am in lurveee with both the palm civets and your mastiff
> 
> I think you should call them Sid and Nancy  xx


cheers, i cant believe how much pestering my bully takes from them without any sign of getting anoyed, my rotty doesn't even allow them to touch him gets up and moves bless him (like a old man lol)
I'll run them names past the OH you never know.


----------



## MarcusF (May 9, 2010)

Wow! What a pair of complete stunners? Do they have their own cage or something to live in?

I'd call the female 'Privet' :2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

MarcusF said:


> Wow! What a pair of complete stunners? Do they have their own cage or something to live in?
> 
> I'd call the female 'Privet' :2thumb:


yes they have a inside aviary kinda enclosure which is really only until they big enough for there outside enclosure which is again a aviary style enclosure with few climbing stuff so on but its not 100% finished yet desided i need a two door entry system on it as unlike my other pets they are VERY fast and can get anywere within seconds, at the moment im enjoying them around the house, (partner is not) they are out some of the day put away when my raccon dogs come in for a wonder around and of course at night they are put away also, once/if moved outside later on i plan to bring them in for abit in the day for enrichment more than anything.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Great photos of cute critters:flrt:
Your OH should be delighted with your exotic pets:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Great photos of cute critters:flrt:
> Your OH should be delighted with your exotic pets:2thumb:


she likes them but they get into alot of trouble as they climb anything (nowhere is safe) they have smashed 3 glasses (knocked them of table/radiator) and biten her toes a few times (no blood) :lol2: they must have a foot fetish :lol2: i have learnt my lesson now once i finshed a glass of coke put it in the bowl :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Shall I come around with the coffee beans?:notworthy:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

cuuute!!! :flrt: I loves them


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

colinm said:


> Shall I come around with the coffee beans?:notworthy:


yer why not :lol2: sell coffee for 70.00 a cup :lol2:



em_40 said:


> cuuute!!! :flrt: I loves them


thanks
:blush:


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

Lovely! Ours is called Barry Scott (from the Cillit Bang advert, Civet Bang, geddit??). Would be interested to see how yours turn out, as Barry was lovely and cute when he was younger, but has recently bitten us badly and now we're a bit reluctant to take him out for the educational stuff we do.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Lovely! Ours is called Barry Scott (from the Cillit Bang advert, Civet Bang, geddit??). Would be interested to see how yours turn out, as Barry was lovely and cute when he was younger, but has recently bitten us badly and now we're a bit reluctant to take him out for the educational stuff we do.


ive heard this happens to every civet when they mature...just what i have been told...


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Lovely! Ours is called Barry Scott (from the Cillit Bang advert, Civet Bang, geddit??). Would be interested to see how yours turn out, as Barry was lovely and cute when he was younger, but has recently bitten us badly and now we're a bit reluctant to take him out for the educational stuff we do.


Hi, i remember contacted you via PM before i got mine to see what your one was like, only time will tell if mine grow up to be the same or not, they do play ruff with each other but as yet no real problems with them biting us.



liam.b said:


> ive heard this happens to every civet when they mature...just what i have been told...


I know of 2 people in the usa which have very tame adults so its not a set rule they seem to be alot like raccoons which without alot of time while they are young, when they hit adulthood they turn but as people find if given the right amount of time so on while young it is possible to keep them tame as adults. well i'll find out :lol2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeah just have to wait and see lol, they are further along with domestication in the U.S though having kept most of the exotics longer than us brits  just sharing what I've been told.


----------



## kirksandallchinchillas (Sep 29, 2009)

Great photos - they are adorable.
I don't think they would be safe near my dogs though:lol2:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

kirksandallchinchillas said:


> Great photos - they are adorable.
> I don't think they would be safe near my dogs though:lol2:


they think there safe around mine dont think they understand that after a few play bite to the dogs theres a good chance the dog will bite back luckly for them so far they have not both dogs are very tolerant towards everything as long as one of the family (humans) is watching


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

philipniceguy said:


> I know of 2 people in the usa which have very tame adults so its not a set rule they seem to be alot like raccoons which without alot of time while they are young, when they hit adulthood they turn but as people find if given the right amount of time so on while young it is possible to keep them tame as adults. well i'll find out :lol2:


Ha ha! Maybe better for people who don't have a load of other stuff to look after then, as that really limits the amount of time available for us to spend with individuals. We obviously give them as much as we can, but it's clearly not quite enough for this guy. Bless him!


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

Talk To The Animals said:


> Ha ha! Maybe better for people who don't have a load of other stuff to look after then, as that really limits the amount of time available for us to spend with individuals. We obviously give them as much as we can, but it's clearly not quite enough for this guy. Bless him!


well time will tell but i probs spend around the same time as you as i have rather a large collection of "pets" alot of which are hands off (or loose um) types :lol2:. i can see they have a dark side but seems to be in check so far.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

They are lovely , look forward to seeing how they mature:2thumb:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

*update mark 2*

here some more photos get abit carried away with my camera now. hopefully you all enjoy.
male climbing washing








male climbing again








male and female play fighting/chasing each other over washing dryer lol








male trying open the door








licking the sofa








female licking laptop








playing again on rocker


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

hehe, the dog's waiting to be let out by the palm civet :lol2:

lovely pics. amazing balance they have.


----------



## About-Snakes.com (Aug 25, 2011)

lovely photos


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Wow i love those and your mastiff is adorable bless her :flrt:


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

About-Snakes.com said:


> lovely photos


cheers



em_40 said:


> hehe, the dog's waiting to be let out by the palm civet :lol2:
> 
> lovely pics. amazing balance they have.


yer they are very skilled and the speed is unreal how fast they run around the house.



samurai said:


> Wow i love those and your mastiff is adorable bless her :flrt:


thanks yer shes wonderfull big softy with everything:2thumb:


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

very cute bless them!

i notice the way your mastiff is sitting, does she have hip displaysia? thats how our dog with it sits


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

SilverSky said:


> very cute bless them!
> 
> i notice the way your mastiff is sitting, does she have hip displaysia? thats how our dog with it sits


interesting to know but no she does not have it. shes in tip top health. she sits very strange sometime more than photos she leans against wall and leans back far so shes sitting with legs of the floor kinda looking like a human would sit (streight back) funny to see


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

My friends mastiff sits like that on the settee,we had a german shepherd that moved awkwardly and everyone thought it would have bad HD.When hips were x-rayed and scored they were near perfect.Anyway how are your baby civets,are they still behaving?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> My friends mastiff sits like that on the settee,we had a german shepherd that moved awkwardly and everyone thought it would have bad HD.When hips were x-rayed and scored they were near perfect.Anyway how are your baby civets,are they still behaving?


yer still behaving well. fun to have around:2thumb: hows your bunch?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

All is well,baby binturongs really growing fast,got house full of baby civets at moment .


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

animalsbeebee said:


> All is well,baby binturongs really growing fast,got house full of baby civets at moment .


bet the binturongs are, you managed to get near them yet?


----------



## animalsbeebee (May 19, 2008)

Babies are not that shy actually.


----------

